# Spurgeon's Sermons - 5 volume set



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 7, 2019)

Spurgeon, Charles. H. (2011/1883_) Spurgeon’s Sermons_. Massachusetts: Hendrickson. 5 volumes.

Charles Spurgeon was, without question, the greatest preacher in the 19th century church and still widely regarded as one of the greatest Christian preachers of all time. This set of sermons was originally published in 10 volumes by a New York Publisher in 1883. The present Hendrickson reprint has conveniently reprinted the 10 volumes in 5, making this a nice collection of some of the classic Spurgeon sermons. The full set of Spurgeon’s sermons numbers over 60 volumes. If one wants to read the best of Spurgeon’s sermons without the big job of reading 60 plus volumes, this is the ideal set to have.

Spurgeon was a ‘topical’ preacher rather than an ‘expository’ preacher. Therefore this set contains a vast array of biblical topics rather than an exposition of specific passages of scripture. That said, Spurgeon was also a doctrinal preacher so each preached sermon is rich in biblical truth, doctrine and practical application to the Christian life. The reader will find a rich discussion of many biblical truths. Spurgeon excelled in bringing the truth of the scriptures alive to the Christian.

Most of these sermons appear to be in the earlier years of Spurgeon’s ministry – roughly the period 1850-1860. The American publishers selected the “cream of the crop” of his many sermons which add to their value.

The final volume includes a scripture and topic index.

I highly recommend these volumes. They are a fine introduction to Spurgeon’s sermons and his theology. More information on Spurgeon can be found at the official website
http://www.romans45.org/mainpage.htm


----------

